# The Pelican M3 (PM3) 3370 Xenon Thread



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 15, 2006)

Pelican Products has just introduced the 9V, 3x123A big brother of the Pelican M6 (PM6). Rather than discuss the new light in various threads, let's consolidate all comments here, as we did in 2004 for the Costco 1W LED.

As of this first posting, the M3 doesn't appear on Pelican's site. But you can see it at a vendor's M3 page.

Some highlights of the Pelican M3, or, "PM3":

140 lumens
13 watts
uses a fixed lamp assembly (Pelican 3374)
7.5 inches (~190mm) long
11.1 ounces (~315g) plus cells
Draws 1.61 amps (not the 0.61A stated on the vendor's page)
Priced a bit below the Streamlight TL-3, its direct competition.
Available in black (3374B) or green (3374 OD?).
Questions we all want answered:

Will the 9V lamp assembly fit the PM6 body?
Will the 9V lamp assembly interchange with the LED module in the M3 LED?
How does the throw compare with that of the PM6? the Pelican M3 LED (PE*L*3770)? the Streamlight TL-3?
Can the lamp be single-clicked ON with various protected 17500 cells? Double-clicked ON? Or will it require 150S/150B/300S cells from Pila, Wolf Eyes, or Microfire?
Can the lamp be run from a pair of unprotected RCR123A cells?
Will the lamp assembly fit any other flashlight head?
What other lamp assemblies will fit the PM3 head?
Will a Surefire P-type tailcap fit the PM3 perfectly, as it will fit the PM6?
Is the PM3 identical to the TacStar T9? If not, how do they differ?


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, someone that owns the TL-3 needs to get one of these so they can compare it for us.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 15, 2006)

Can't answer those questions, but I'd like to say that the M3 felt much better in my hands than the M6. On the M6, I kinda have to bend my thumb to catch the switch properly (thumb joint gets in the way). On the M3, the fit is perfect. The M3's I saw at SHOT were in OD HA - nice finish.


----------



## NickelPlate (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll add another question. I know there aren't many regulated incans, but I wonder if this one is? Does Pelican even make a regulated incan?

Dave


----------



## Delvance (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm almost 100% Pelican don't make a regulated incan. And at that price, i very much doubt the PM3 will be regulated. I'd imagine they'd also state it if it was, as it's a pretty big feature/selling point.


----------



## Owen (Mar 27, 2006)

BTT.
I'm curious about this light, and whether it's the same reflector as the PM6, along with whether or not it has a screw-in LA of the same dimensions.
Wouldn't mind trying it as is, plus hoping there's the possibility of doing a 5w mod with a McModule...


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 27, 2006)

Owen,
Your message is the cue I've needed to share some answers from Pelican, by way of another CPFer:

* Q:* Will the 9V lamp assembly fit the PM6 body? 
* A: *Yes, it is exactly the same external design.

 *Q:* Will the 9V lamp assembly interchange with the LED module in the M3 LED?
* A:* Are you referring to the current side switch M3 LED? If so, then the answer is no, they are different designs.

* Q:* How does the throw compare with that of the PM6? the Pelican M3 LED
(PEL3770)? the Streamlight TL-3? 
* A:* Module design is nearly identical to the M6 so throw characteristics should be similar.

* Q: *Can the lamp be single-clicked ON with various protected 17500 cells? Double-clicked ON? Or will it require 150S/150B/300S cells from Pila, Wolf Eyes, or Microfire? 
* A: *Don't know.

* Q:* Can the lamp be run from a pair of unprotected RCR123A cells? 
* A: *Don't know.

* Q: *Will the lamp assembly fit any other flashlight head?
* A: *Will fit Pelican M6 heads as they are all the same.

* Q: *What other lamp assemblies will fit the PM3 head?
* A: *Couldn't tell you.

* Q: *Will a Surefire P-type tailcap fit the PM3 perfectly, as it will fit the PM6?
* A: *If it fits the Pelican M6, it will fit the M3 as the heads and tailcaps are the same with the same threads.

* Q:* Is the PM3 identical to the TacStar T9? If not, how do they differ?
* A:* Not identical. Different manufacturers and different lamp/reflector designs.


----------



## jsr (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd love to have Doug at FLR.com test the new M3 and see how the figures come out against the TL-3. Pelican claims 140lms, but most of their lights don't produce the claimed numbers (not that they're not bright, but tend to be a bit under the claim), while the TL-3 produces about 143lms according to FLR.com and the conversion factor. For the price with HA3, it looks to be a great bargain if it can equal the TL-3's performance.


----------



## Owen (Mar 27, 2006)

Is it HA3, though? I'd built that up in my mind, but looking at the pic, and considering there's no price difference between black and green, I'm not so sure. 
Regardless, I just ordered a "OD Green" one from action-lights.com. They had it for $41.97+shipping, and I paid extra for 3-day which jacked it up to $54 total. Unfortunately their link for spare lamps didn't work.
I've got a TL3, so maybe I'll get some comparison beamshots up next week, and will see if it runs of 2xR123. Got a pair of protected 17500s on the way, and hopefully it will work ok with them.
I'm anxious to see if swapping out the LA with a McModule, and the reflector with a McR27 will be is simple as I hope.
btw, thanks, Paul for the informative post.

Edit: I got a email from these losers stating that their "In Stock" light won't be there for 2 weeks, and canceled my order. Highly recommend not dealing with action-lights.com. I'd like to buy something, not play stupid games


----------



## Longbow (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes, Actionlights often plays that game.


----------



## Owen (Mar 30, 2006)

I emailed pelicanproducts about whether they actually have the 3370 in stock, and they do not. Haven't seen it anywhere else on a google search, so I guess it will be a little while before we actually get to see this light.


----------



## KDOG3 (Apr 13, 2006)

I was just going to start a thread on this, I see our friend at OpticsHQ has them for 37 smackers for members..... At that price, I'll just HAVE to try one....


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2006)

Do you all think that possibly the lamp module from this light will fit into the Pelican M6 body and then work with two 3.7V protected CR123 batteries.

If it does, that will be one crazy throw monster in a small package.

Greg


----------



## jsr (Apr 13, 2006)

I believe all the new M1, M6, and M3 xenon lights share the same head and tailcaps now, so parts should be swappable.
Or you could just run 2x 17500 cells in the M3 body (more capacity than R123As).


----------



## cheapo (Apr 16, 2006)

IT WOULDNT BE A SMART IDEA TO USE ANY INCAND ASSEMBLIES WITH DIFFERENT VOLTAGES. THE LAMP MAY BLOW IF YOU OVER OR UNDERDRIVE IT.

-David


----------



## Allnew2me (Apr 16, 2006)

I ordered one from Opticshq and Mike called and told me that they would not be in until early May. I have one on order and can't wait to get it, it seems like a lot of light for the price. I wish I found it before buying my 9P but I think I'd buy both anyway!


----------



## maxilux (May 26, 2006)

13 Watt ????? thats more than an Ultrastinger, woooow !!!!!
Can it be ???.
Please, please Beamshots, compare to an Ultrastinger !!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jun 2, 2006)

Does a Pelican M3 Xenon have more throw than a Streamlight TL-3?


----------



## cheapo (Jun 2, 2006)

we shall see. I was told, however, that it is more like 115 lumens, but under the Pelican reflector, that should throw A LOT!

-David


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 3, 2006)

I think I saw the M3's on Fry's the other day but didn't pay much attention, I will go tomorrow and get one to compare to the TL-3 that I have.

Hopefully they will have it in stock

AlexGT


----------



## jch79 (Jun 5, 2006)

AlexGT said:


> I think I saw the M3's on Fry's the other day but didn't pay much attention, I will go tomorrow and get one to compare to the TL-3 that I have.
> 
> Hopefully they will have it in stock
> 
> AlexGT



AlexGT,

Unless I read the website wrong, Fry's website only has the M3 2370 - the LED version... you saw the 3370 Xenon light at Fry's??!??


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 5, 2006)

As i said, I think I saw one but wasn't paying much attention, maybe it was the led model, haven't gone to Fry's yet to confirm

AlexGT


----------



## sink156 (Jun 5, 2006)

Just great!!.....

I'm new here and am looking for a light for work. I had kinda settled on the TL-3, and now I find this thread. Now I gotta wait to see the comparisons.

All this does is make my decesion harder and harder.

There is _almost_ too much information available on CPF.


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 5, 2006)

I finally went to Fry's and it was the led version, False alarm, sorry! 

But the Eveready C and D 2-packs are 49 Cents each!!!!!!!!!

AlexGT


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jun 6, 2006)

I was hoping for a new throw champion. According to this chart from Pelican, the 3 cell Pelican M3 Xenon produces double the lumens of the 2 cell Pelican M6 Xenon. The same chart shows that the 3 cell M3 has slightly less throw than the 2 cell M6. 



http://www.pelicanproducts.us/cataspx33.html


----------



## Owen (Jun 6, 2006)

I wonder if that means anything. It's the same number as shown for the M6LED, which is kind of hard to believe, considering the same reflector and much greater output. 
I've been leaning toward two cell bodies with R123s lately, but am still thinking I'll buy one of these whenever someone actually has them in stock.


----------



## cheapo (Jun 6, 2006)

Art Vandelay said:


> I was hoping for a new throw champion. According to this chart from Pelican, the 3 cell Pelican M3 Xenon produces double the lumens of the 2 cell Pelican M6 Xenon. The same chart shows that the 3 cell M3 has slightly less throw than the 2 cell M6.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pelicanproducts.us/cataspx33.html



that must be a mistake. It's probably the m3 led numbers.

-David


----------



## mdocod (Jun 7, 2006)

on the pelican products vendor page.. things are a bit confusing... 
1. 3.1V
2. 0.61 amp
3. 90 minuts runtime claim

So- we have confirmation that it is actually running at ~9V (direct drive primaries) @~1.6A?

If that is true- then runtime would be closer to ~40 minuts on primaries.

Another thought I am having... If the lamp is only making ~115 real lumens, but consuming 1.6 amps on a set of 3 primaries- then perhaps, this lamp isn't being driven hard enough to see it really shine- wonder if it could handle some overdrive, (thinking 3x3.2V(step-down-regulated) li-ions)...


if it does indeed consume 1.6 amps to run- then....
provided there is room for a 17mm wide cell...
it will run on AWs NEW protected li-ions, and Pila (300S? i think)... but will likally have problems when trying to run from "ordinary" protected cells...


----------



## Allnew2me (Jun 7, 2006)

*oops*

ditto


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2006)

Allnew2me can you also compare it with the TL-3? If it is possible of course.

Thanks a bunch,
Greg


----------



## Allnew2me (Jun 7, 2006)

q


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jun 7, 2006)

It is good to hear that somebody has both the Pelican M3 Xenon and the TL-3. I have been considering buying an M3. I need to know if the M3 has more throw than the TL-3. If it does I will buy it. 

If anybody has both lights and a lux meter I would really like to get the numbers. If somebody has the lights but not the lux meter, I would love beamshots and/or your view about which one has more throw.

Thanks


----------



## cheapo (Jun 7, 2006)

Allnew2me said:


> Greg, if you read all the posts in this thread you will find that the TL-3 is mentioned several times, even with questions about the two lights. Since I have both, and many have the TL-3, I thought I'd compare them. I didn't realize that you would find that a bother. Please forgive my mistake, I'll ask you about your preferences before posting anything else here so as not to offend the faint of heart and sensitive types. Have a swell day!



i think you misenterpreted his post.

-David


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 7, 2006)

Would love to see comparison pics to the TL-3 too, and of course the usual CPF beamshots of the 2 lights maybe 20-30 yards would be nice, I think this light might give the TL-3 a run for its money. I also hope it doesn't have issues like the unfortunate incident Lunarmodule had with his 2 Cel Pelican

AlexGT


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2006)

Sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone. I just was wondering if you could compare the two lights if it wasn't too much of a bother for you, IE: if you had the time. 

I wasn't trying to be sarcastic or anything. Maybe I need more smilies or something in my posts???? 

Either way, I appreciate your efforts in taking the beamshots as they do take time to generate. Hence why I said if it was not too much of a bother.

Greg


----------



## Allnew2me (Jun 8, 2006)

i


----------



## cue003 (Aug 20, 2006)

Is this light out yet? Anyone do any comparisions yet?

Curtis


----------



## jch79 (Aug 20, 2006)

It sort of slipped under the radar after it was released maybe 1.5 months ago... I'm not holding my breath on it being anything special. 
john

EDIT: Mike @ OpticsHQ has them in stock... maybe he's had a chance to play around with one.


----------



## LED Cool (Aug 21, 2006)

i have been looking forward to an impression, comparison thread of this new 3 cells xenon torch ever since it came out! come on people. please!


----------



## chumley (Oct 3, 2006)

I was waiting for someone to report on the new Pelican 3370, I decided to order one anyway. I received my light today from Battery Station.

This is not a scientific comparison, I first compared the 3370 against a TL-3 with a white wall test. The Tl-3 had a tighter, smoother hotspot, the 3370 hotspot was more splotchy. 

I did just a few throw tests tonight, the 3370 is bright and has pretty good throw. My TL-3 still has the original streamlight cells with maybe 10 to 15 minutes of total runtime, so with fresh cells I think that the TL-3 would probably out throw the 3370.

The 3370 actually has brighter spill light, so it lights up a wider area than the TL-3 which has most of the light concentrated into the hotspot.

The 3370 still has the same rough threads that the PM6 has, but for $35.00 it is a good deal . I got the OD green finish that is non-reflective, it reminds me of guns that have a parkerized finish.


----------



## rhino465 (Oct 28, 2006)

I just acquired a Pelican M3 3379. Is it the same light as the 3370 discussed in this topic, a similar model, or an update?

I acquired it to replace the old TacStar weapons light I have mounted on an AR, and although I don't have it mounted yet, it's an impressive light. It seems very rugged, the output is impressive (especially compared to any 6V light), and I think it will serve my needs well when I get a remote tapeswitch for it.

For $35, it seemed like a real bargain. My only comparison would be to the Pentagon X3 I have on another gun, which was substantially more expensive, or a similar Surefire 9V, which would be more expensive still. I assumed (D'OH!) the $35 was some kind of clearance price since I couldn't find much information about the 3379, but from reading this topic, it sound like I paid MSRP or close to it.

How can it be so much less expensive than Pentagon or Surefire? Is it a crappy light, or just one of those rare bargains in life?

Thanks!


----------



## Rforce1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Have to  this. I was all set to get a TL-3, and then I ran across this thread!!! Darn it! So this flashlight has been out for a while now.....what do you folks think who own it? For half the price of a TL-3 I might be convinced to buy it; if it performs similarly. Any new thoughts or opinions would be welcome. Thanks!


----------



## FlashKat (Feb 21, 2007)

The Lumens Factory HO-9 works very well with 2 3.7v batteries in the Pelican M6, and it matches the Streamlight TL-3 in brightness. For throw I only compared at 75 ft. and the Pelican M6 is just slightly brighter than the Streamlight TL-3, but with a broader spot.


Greg said:


> Do you all think that possibly the lamp module from this light will fit into the Pelican M6 body and then work with two 3.7V protected CR123 batteries.
> 
> If it does, that will be one crazy throw monster in a small package.
> 
> Greg


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 21, 2007)

Just looking at the numbers, it looks like the TL-3 will have more throw than the PM3, but the PM3 would have a larger hotspot.

Can anyone confirm that the PM3 has true HAIII coating?


----------



## sb_pete (Oct 6, 2007)

*bulbs/lenses for Pelican M3 (PM3) 3370 Xenon?*

New bulb and lens time for mine. Dropped it at work tonight (actually dropped isn't quite the word I was tossing it in the air whilst standing on asphalt and failed to catch it. It didn't light up, I figured I blew the bulb, set it down bezel down on a table, it somehow then turned on and melted the plastic lens and now won't turn on again.

1. Does anyone know where I can get borofloat lenses for these? I tried one from flashlightlens.com made for an M6 and it didn't quite fit.

2. Anyone try a lumensfactory D26 9series bulb like the HO9 in one of these?

3. Anyone with both one of these and a 9p surefire feel like seeing if a 9p bulb fits inside the assembly? (if this does, I am willing to bet the D26 drop in for the SF9p will)

Thanks again all,
-Pete


----------



## FlashKat (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: bulbs/lenses for Pelican M3 (PM3) 3370 Xenon?*

1. Does anyone know where I can get borofloat lenses for these? I tried one from flashlightlens.com made for an M6 and it didn't quite fit.
What size lens did you buy? Is the lens too big? 


2. Anyone try a lumensfactory D26 9series bulb like the HO9 in one of these?
Does the bezel unscrew? On the inside of the battery tube does it measure 19.5mm? I have the Lumens Factory HO-9 installed in my Pelican M6, but you need to use the larger outer spring which measures 19.5mm O.D.

3. Anyone with both one of these and a 9p surefire feel like seeing if a 9p bulb fits inside the assembly? (if this does, I am willing to bet the D26 drop in for the SF9p will)


----------



## sb_pete (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Kat,

1. What size lens did you buy? Is the lens too big?
a. Don't remember what it was supposed to be. Nearest I can tell (using a 1mm increment ruler) it is 29.5 mm.
b. Yes, but just by a hair's breath. Fits fine in the bezel but catches on the threads. Innovation being the the spawn of necessity, I attacked it with a grinder wheel today (by hand). It now fits (even if the edges of the lens are pretty ugly).

2. Does the bezel unscrew? On the inside of the battery tube does it measure 19.5mm? I have the Lumens Factory HO-9 installed in my Pelican M6, but you need to use the larger outer spring which measures 19.5mm O.D.
a. Yes, as does the head and the tail-cap
b. Nearest I can tell (using a 1mm increment ruler and eyeballing), yes, the inside of the battery tube is about 19.5mm


3. On another note, after changing the batteries, it seems I didn't damage the bulb after all, but rather the batteries.(tenergy cr123As). They feel intact, positive ends are secure, no leaks, look normal, but they were not working without what can only be described as a warm-up time (which scared me a bit). Any idea why a drop would cause something like that anyone?

4. I'm just going to go ahead and buy one of the bulbs and try it out. Will report back when it arrives.

-Pete


----------



## FlashKat (Oct 12, 2007)

I just notice your response...I must have missed it somehow. It sounds like it will work. Good luck on this.


sb_pete said:


> Thanks for the reply Kat,
> 
> 1. What size lens did you buy? Is the lens too big?
> a. Don't remember what it was supposed to be. Nearest I can tell (using a 1mm increment ruler) it is 29.5 mm.
> ...


----------



## sb_pete (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok, just got the bulb in the mail today from Pacific Tactical Solutions (Great vendor! Mike was really cool and helpful, great discount).
1. It works!
2. Although it works, it is a bit smaller than the stock reflector assembly so you need to be aware of that when installing batteries. Also, need to use both springs. The first time I did it, it didn't work real well, needed to shake the batteries and such. After I did it a little more carefully, it works great now. I can shake it quite vigorously and no probs. Wouldn't try it for tactical use though. If I throw it at the ground it comes out of alignment half the time and I need to take off the bezel and reset the lamp on the contacts. It should be said that this is only when it takes a pretty severe jolt, I can't make it happen just by shaking it.

Anyways, so there it is. It fits, but not perfectly
Hope that helps
-Pete


----------



## sb_pete (Oct 15, 2007)

On second thought, after carrying this around for a few days, I'm going to revise down how well this works. because the EO-9 lamp assembly is shorter overall than the stock Pelican lamp assembly, the head and tail cap need to be tightened to the end of their threads to make it work. It works then, but it can fall out of alignment at random and inconvenient times whereupon it will do things like work when the beam is facing horizontally or up, but not when facing directly down. Sometimes it requires a shake to make it work. 
The bulb is certainly much brighter and the reflector has a heavier orange peel (looks to me like MOP whereas the stock pelican reflector is something like VLOP) which does what you would expect and makes a very nice smooth beam but significantly cuts into throw.
All that said, I have decided to put the stock assembly back in for now, its just not reliable enough even though it "works." I think the solution would be to add a little length to the batteries maybe. I don't know much about using magnets or whether or not it would be safe but maybe using some of those rare earth magnets that people talk about would add the necessary few mm's to make it all fit together so that the reflector doesn't have any play and without overtightening the pieces.

Anyways, hope that helps,
-Pete


----------



## FlashKat (Oct 15, 2007)

Is there anyway you can screw the bezel down on the battery tube to make it fit better.


sb_pete said:


> On second thought, after carrying this around for a few days, I'm going to revise down how well this works. because the EO-9 lamp assembly is shorter overall than the stock Pelican lamp assembly, the head and tail cap need to be tightened to the end of their threads to make it work. It works then, but it can fall out of alignment at random and inconvenient times whereupon it will do things like work when the beam is facing horizontally or up, but not when facing directly down. Sometimes it requires a shake to make it work.
> The bulb is certainly much brighter and the reflector has a heavier orange peel (looks to me like MOP whereas the stock pelican reflector is something like VLOP) which does what you would expect and makes a very nice smooth beam but significantly cuts into throw.
> All that said, I have decided to put the stock assembly back in for now, its just not reliable enough even though it "works." I think the solution would be to add a little length to the batteries maybe. I don't know much about using magnets or whether or not it would be safe but maybe using some of those rare earth magnets that people talk about would add the necessary few mm's to make it all fit together so that the reflector doesn't have any play and without overtightening the pieces.
> 
> ...


----------



## sb_pete (Oct 16, 2007)

FlashKat said:


> Is there anyway you can screw the bezel down on the battery tube to make it fit better.


Tried that. I had it screwed so tight that when I dropped it from 3ft up, it cracked the lens. Still had problems with it falling out of contact.

Maybe if there was a longer set of springs, esp with a stiffer, longer outer spring?

When you compare the lamp assembly with that of your pelican M6, is it the same height?

-Pete


----------



## FlashKat (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't have my original Pelican lamp to compare, but the Pelican lamp is longer.
If you can find a stiffer spring that will help.


sb_pete said:


> Tried that. I had it screwed so tight that when I dropped it from 3ft up, it cracked the lens. Still had problems with it falling out of contact.
> 
> Maybe if there was a longer set of springs, esp with a stiffer, longer outer spring?
> 
> ...


----------



## sb_pete (Oct 18, 2007)

FlashKat said:


> I don't have my original Pelican lamp to compare, but the Pelican lamp is longer.
> If you can find a stiffer spring that will help.



Yeah, pelican lamp is longer and pelican spring is thicker, stiffer and larger diameter than eo-9 inner spring (thicker, stiffer but smaller dia than eo-9 outer spring). Given the tiny dia. of the EO-9 internal spring, I don't think it would help as much to just replace that. I think I would need a longer and stiffer outer spring to replicate the length of the Pelican lamp and also a longer, but not necessarily stiffer center spring to contact the batteries better. No idea where to get such springs though...:shrug:
-Pete


----------

